
Opkg-upgrade – a useful upgrade script for OpenWRT - mrmondo
https://github.com/tavinus/opkg-upgrade
======
mrmondo
I've been using this for the last 3~ months or so on my OpenWRT 18.06.1,
r7258-5eb055306f (but with the latest packages) setup on my Linksys WRT3200ACM
and it's been so useful and saved me a lot of time (hence sharing).

